
Show HN: G – Google Assistant in Your Terminal - ushakov
https://github.com/mishushakov/g
======
thecodrr
Wow. Wow. Wow. This is cool. Although I am not a huge fan of Google Assistant
but still. Having this in your terminal is pretty cool. Keep it up. Hope this
gets more up votes.

